# Our first week with Max :)



## jo_hall (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,we have now had Max for 1 weeks. Here are some photos from our first week together 








































































Apologies for all of the photos! I hope you like them x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO ADORABLE!!!! aww what a sweetheart!


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

he is beautiful it brings back memories of our roscoe was a baby


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Jo, he is soooooo gorgeous, a right chunky fella - unlike his sister!! xx


----------



## jo_hall (Feb 26, 2012)

He is very chunky - just weighed him and he was 3.1kg! I wonder how much he will weight next week when we take him to the vets for his vaccine?!xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous pup,he is adorable!! dont apologise for all the pics,i could look at his pics all day!! xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh Max is gorgeous!! And you have fab taste in names


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

He's GOOOOORGEOUS! And yes, very chunky. At eight weeks Saffi weighed 2kg :laugh:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah what a cutie x


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Max is so cute, beautiful photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

What a sweetie xx


----------



## caro50 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Jo

We've also just had our first few days with Biba, our new chocolate brown (and white bib) cockapoo. It's been great fun but I'm exhausted. Biba has a lot of energy and it's quite difficult thinking up ways of entertaining her until she's allowed to go for walks. She looks so like Max, obviously a different coloured version! She has the same slightly cross/puzzled look about her, though her temperament couldn't be further from that! We think her eyes are more cocker spaniel than poodle (we have a 9 yr old poodle as well!) and her fur is definitely looking more spaniel as it's wavy, though that may change as she gets older. Unlike many cockapoos, Biba's mum was the poodle (black minature) and her dad a brown working cocker spaniel. I will get round to posting some photos soon, though her colouring makes it quite difficult to photograph her. She looks like a little brown ball in fur in all the photos so far! I will follow Max's progress with interest. Have fun with him. He looks gorgeous! Caro (don't know how to do smiley icons - will need my children to teach me!)


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful photos, Max is gorgeous!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is so adorable!! Congratulations on your new puppy


----------

